# Brettonian Heroes



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok Im trying to decide how to equip my heroes however I dont really have much experience in fantasy
So I was wondering what do you guys find are the most effective combinations?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sam17719 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,
As you would already know Brettonia is a cavalry army and pretty much all your heroes and lords are mounted. This means that their armour saves are gonna be pretty good so for equipment its a good idea to take a Wardsave instead of boosting your armour. As for weapons its really up to the way you build your army, eg, say you want your hero to go with a unit of knights that have great weapons, the unit will be striking last but your hero will strike at (I) the few attacks your hero gets isent going to make much of a difference to the amount of attacks the opposing unit gets, so its prob best taking a great weapon so you can do max damage when its your turn to strike.
As for magic Items such as Dispel Scrolls, etc, its always a good idea to take some of these as they can turn the tide of battle or simply save a few knights at some stage in the game.
Happy gaming


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that using items such a dragonhelm and enchanted shield to get to 1+ AS as opposed to 2+ or 3+ AS is important. Then look at dawnstone (re-roll armour saves) and luck stone (re-roll one armour save) as common talismen. 

In the Brett book, manyof the virtues are of limited application or have limitations that make them less valuable:
Virtue of Purity (5+ ward save always) can be worthwhile, especiallly on a model with less than a 1+ AS. 
Virtue of Confidence (must always challenge and accept challenges, re-roll to hit and wound in challenges) can be an interesting item for a character is a larger battle
Weapons are similarly limited
Birth Sword is interesting in given the character both +1 strength and making opponent re-roll armour saves
Armour
Gromril Great Helm is the best armour to consider. It gives you both +1 AS and the ability to re-roll armour saves. It can be combined with virture of purity on a hero or with a 4+ ward save on a lord. Getting to a re-rollable 1+ AS plus a decent ward save is pretty big. 
Grail shield (if willing to go to grail vow) is interesting with +1 AS and 4+ ward fro reasonable cost
From the common book, look at enchanted shield (+2 AS), charmed shield (ignore first hit), dragonhelm (2+ ward to flaming, +1 AS, great to deal with metal and certain other attacks), armour of destiny (4+ ward and heavy armour), and armour of fortune (heavy armour and 5+ ward) are all worth considering in the mix
Arcane
The dispell scroll can be important
The Silver Mirror is interesting on a lvl 4
Potion Sacre is cheap can be very useful if you have lore of life and throne of vines up and want to get an irresistable spell off
Earthing Rod from the common book is very helpful to reduce the risk of blowing up a lvl 4
Talismen
Look at Token of the Damsel. a one-time 2+ ward can be worth a lot in combo with the innate blessing; 
Insignia of the Quest with Questing vow (I kind of like questing knights for their greater S even those they lose their shields and the character can use a magic sword) is good in that you get a 3+ ward to the last remaining wound
Dragon's Claw - makes the ward save from the blessing always 5+, instead of 6+ for S4 or less attacks or attacks with no strength value (such as lore of metal and death spells have and certain characteristic tests in other lores)
From the common book; Adding MR on something can be very helpful with the innate ward save kngiths have with the blessing.
The 4+ ward save is good on something, although it can be redundant with the blessing a bit
Dawnstone (re-roll armour save) is a fairly standard choice when you have a high armour save
Luckstone (re-roll one armour save) is a cheap chance to save the character when th4e character has a high armour save

Banners
Banner of Defense is good when facing a heavy artillery army 
Errantry banner is good if you can shield the unit from charging and avoid being baited into long failed charges 
Valorous standard-while expensive, can be useful in some instances
From the common book:
Banner of Discipline is an excellent choice for the unit with the general, you lord is LD 9 and discipline gets it to LD 10. Boosting errant knights or knights of the realm LD by +1 can be important for panic tests and break tests
Enchanted
Holy Icon MR(3) can be very good when facing a magic heavy army or metagame (especially if they have lores of metal or death) especially with the blessing; fit it on the wizards if you can
Gauntlett of the duel is kind of a cheap and interesting item for forcing an opponent to accept a challenge if you have a very good fighting character and combos with virtue of confidence
The the common magic book: you have 
Crown of command-unit is stubborn, can be very significant for the lord if you can fit it on him
Other Trickers Shard is a problem because all models in btb (including friendly) re-roll successful ward saves and Brett rely a lot on ward saves
Healing Potion is an interesting alternative to a talisman on a lvl 4
Potion of speed is cheap and can boost the ability to strike first or deny an ASF model re-rolls to hit



Bretts have limited character selections and need to focus on magic, which is a strength especially with the ability to hide the prophetess and damsel in the middle of the second rank. Thus, you should look at a lvl 4 and a lvl 2 and consider lores of heavens, beasts, and life. The limits on common lores are kind of annoying. These casters should have access at least to light and the lvl 2 to heavens. I like life on the lvl 4 and beasts on the lvl 2 particularly beasts (-1 casting cost on cav units and the signature spell given +1S +1 T which is huge for core knight units with S3 and T3 but also useful to boost fighitng characters to S5 and T5; beasts can also really boost a fighting character with two of the spells). 

Basically, the standard character complement is one mounted lord, one lvl 4 prophetess, one paladan BSB, and one lvl 2 damsel. Try to max the armour save and get re-roll of the armour save and then, if points are available, consider securing a better ward save, crown of command, and more S or better fighting effectiveness for the fighting lord and at least max the AS and re-roll and ward save for the BSB.


----------

